# Stupid Simple Armdrag



## Aesopian (Sep 25, 2006)

This is the next addition to my stupid simple sweep series.

I've decided that taking this many photos and devoting this much time to explaning the techniques earns me the right to start as many threads as I want instead of putting all of the techniques in the same one. And I just dropped $25 for more image hosting since I was over my limit with all of the other techniques I've put online this month. So everyone can just ******* me and like it.

Anyway.







Starting from knees. I have combat base, where I've got one knee up and I'm sitting on my other leg.






Jon reaches for my lapel to get the match started.






I grab his wrist with my left hand and pass it to my right.






I cross grip his sleeve with my right hand, using a pistol grip.






I kick my left leg out and step on his knee. If you saw the first stupid simple sweep, you'll know the extremely important detail on how I do this. Hint: push on the inside to the outside, then back, not straight back.






I kick out my other leg and plant it on his hip to keep him stretched out. I am also crossing his arm to the other side.






I fall back using my upper body weight to stretch and keep crossing his arm. I keep kicking out his knee and pushing on his hip, going for the sweep.






SURPRISE TWIST! He bases out and postures back to defend the sweep. This is what I said would happen when I taught the stupid simple sweep: they will often be able to defend it. So I sit back up and get ready to take advantage of this.






My right hand comes off the sleeve and grabs his triceps. My left hand is still gripping the wrist and passing it under my right arm.






I lean forward, getting shoulder to shoulder. My left hand comes off the wrist and grabs the belt.






Wanting to just finish the sweep, I fall back again with my new super deep grip on the arm and keep kicking out his knee.






I twist to come on top. Note the Halloween underwear.






Now in mount, with the arm still hugged across my body. In the super bright white of his arm, you can see I'm still grabbing his triceps.

Let's say I don't want to sweep him but take his back instead. Rewind to this point:






I've armdragged him and I've got a grip on his belt. Since I want to take his back, I've taken my right foot off his hip and put it between his legs, like I'm going to half guard.






I lift my left leg way up in the air...​


----------



## Aesopian (Sep 25, 2006)

...and swing it down, giving me the momentum to sit up without posting my hands on the mat or releasing my grips.






I get my chest on his back and take a harness grip, reaching under his far armpit and joining hands. I cinch my elbows to my ribs to glue me to his back. It's hard to make out in the photo, but I have also gotten to my right knee while keeping my foot in place to act as a hook.






Instead of trying to climb all the way up on his back, I fall back and use my harness grip to pull him down on to his side. You know what to do here. But I've got some extra details I picked up from Marcelo Garcia and a friend named Leo Kirby that I'm going to share anyway.

When I've got the harness grip, if I can put them on their side like this, I only need to keep one hook on the same side as my choking arm. In this case, this is his right side, my right hook and my right arm. My left foot is free to do different things. I could just put it in as a hook like normal, or I could do this:






I am stepping on his hip (to keep him turned on his right side) and I am pinching the side of my knee down on his left arm, pinning it to his ribs. I could use a one-on-one grip to pass his arm down to do this, but I just skipped ahead for this photo. This is a surprisingly strong way to trap the arm since it holds it in an awkward position.

If they do straighten their arm to escape, you can hook it with your leg, like this:






Now he's foyally rucked. You've now totally killed that arm, and if he takes out your right hook, you can still switch to the crucifix.

What makes these work so well in combination with the stupid simple sweep is that when they posture back and trying to pull their arm out, they actually give you something solid to climb in order to get on their back.

God, I'm just totally awesome.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to share these. Some of us need every edge we can get!


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2006)

so basically my game is not complete until I get Halloween underwear?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 28, 2006)

The "Marcelo Garcia Special" as demonstrated in Abu Dhabi competition and on his tape series  Good stuff, keep doing what you do!


----------

